# ***GFX GP B-Side Semi Finals, Steph05050 VS Gara***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome again, in this our second B-side match up we have Steph05050 taking on Gara in our final poster design contest match up.



Steph05050












Gara


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well voted for gara.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I went with Steph, Although the one thing I really was digging about Gara's was he actually made it slightly smaller which allowed for the drop shadow that really makes it stand off the paper, I will be honest I totally considered jacking the idea.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It was close. Gara's is pretty unique, but I ended up going with Steph's.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Steph gets my vote here

Also, I love Remy


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't count on winning this one anyway im not that good at posters >.<


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Had to go with Steph


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

would have went with Gara. Stephs looks like ive seen it before.


----------

